# Does Nissan Have the Best CVTs?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

AutoGuide.com seems to think so, here's a snippet from their article claiming Nissan's CVTs are among the best in the industry:



> Nissan also uses a CVT in its Pathfinder crossover, which advertises a 5,000 lbs. max towing capacity, the most of any CVT equipped vehicle. Like Subaru’s Lineartronic transmission, Nissan’s Xtronic CVT in the Pathfinder uses a chain, which enhances durability and allows for that high towing rating.
> 
> As awesome as all of that sounds – Nissan has a rough history with CVTs. Owners have complained about quality issues with earlier models, but newer versions use an oil warmer that improves efficiency and durability.


See what other cars made the list of Best CVTs at AutoGuide.com


----------

